# Münzproblem



## javatar (7. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem bei meiner Klasse Münzproblem und zwar kann ich meinem Array keine Werte zuweisen, er sagt mir, dass ich das Semikolon da falsch gesetzt habe. Entweder ist es viel zu spät, dass ich den Fehler nicht sehe, oder Eclipse will mich ärgern. 

Ich möchte, dass er mir einen Betrag in soviele Kombinationen zerlegt wie nur möglich, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht ganz, habe ich irgendwo einen Leichtsinnsfehler? Ich sehe nichts. :autsch:


```
public class Muenzproblem {
	
	int anzKombis = 0;
	int anzMuenzen = 4;
	int[] muenzTypen = new int[4];  // Hier meckert Eclipse.
	muenzTypen[0] = 3;
	muenzTypen[1] = 4;
	muenzTypen[2] = 5;
	muenzTypen[3] = 7;
	
	int[] folge = new int[999];

	
	public static void main(String[]args){	
		
	new Muenzproblem();	
			
	}
	
	public Muenzproblem(){
	
	zerlegung(1,23);
	System.out.println(anzKombis);
	
		
	}
	
	public void zerlegung(int ebene, int betrag){
		
		
		if(betrag == 0){
		
			for(int i=0;i<ebene;i++){
				
				anzKombis = anzKombis+1;
				
				
			}
		}
			
			
			for(int i=0;i<=anzMuenzen;i++){
				
				
				if((betrag - muenzTypen[i]) >= 0){
					
					folge[ebene] = muenzTypen[i];
					
					zerlegung(ebene+1, betrag-muenzTypen[i]);
				}
			}
			
			
			
		}
		
	}
```

Gruß Ich


----------



## bERt0r (7. Nov 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das im Deklarationsteil der Klasse erlaubt ist:

```
muenzTypen[0] = 3;
    muenzTypen[1] = 4;
    muenzTypen[2] = 5;
    muenzTypen[3] = 7;
```
Mach doch einfach 
	
	
	
	





```
int [] muenzTypen={3,4,5,7};
```


----------



## njans (7. Nov 2011)

```
muenzTypen[0] = 3;
    muenzTypen[1] = 4;
    muenzTypen[2] = 5;
    muenzTypen[3] = 7;
```
Diese Zeilen gehören in eine Methode 
Einfach mal dort hinein packen und du wirst sehen, Eclipse sagt dir: keiner Fehler.


----------

